# Trying to find out my N.I.E number



## michelden1

Hi everyone I have sold my villa in Calpe and have been told by my estate agent I need my N.I.E number before we sign the contracts. Unfortunately I can't find it. The estate agent has managed to get my husband's, which I have now verfied as it is on the Suma receipt, but has had trouble finding mine. I know we applied for and received them 7 years ago when we bought the property but for some reason I don't have the certificates. Does anyone know how I could find out what my N.I.E number is?

Thanks

Michelden


----------



## jojo

michelden1 said:


> Hi everyone I have sold my villa in Calpe and have been told by my estate agent I need my N.I.E number before we sign the contracts. Unfortunately I can't find it. The estate agent has managed to get my husband's, which I have now verfied as it is on the Suma receipt, but has had trouble finding mine. I know we applied for and received them 7 years ago when we bought the property but for some reason I don't have the certificates. Does anyone know how I could find out what my N.I.E number is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michelden


I could be wrong, but I've got a horrible feeling that you need to apply for another one - or at least go to the place where you got the first one and if you're lucky they can do you a copy - for a fee of course!???

I've lost my original certificate and altho I know what the number is, I've been told the number is useless on its own and must have the correct accompanying "certificate" for it to be of any use!?

Jo xxx


----------



## michelden1

That's what I thought, I was hoping that I might be able to just get a copy from the Police Station where we went for them originally as you suggested. The estate agent managed to get a sheet of what looks like barcodes with my husbands N.I.E number under each one. He reckons he can't find mine though. As I said I know I had one because we have the bank statements with proof of payment for both of us. I have asked the bank but they say they only have my husbands despite having both a joint account and joint mortgage.

Michelden


----------



## jojo

michelden1 said:


> That's what I thought, I was hoping that I might be able to just get a copy from the Police Station where we went for them originally as you suggested. The estate agent managed to get a sheet of what looks like barcodes with my husbands N.I.E number under each one. He reckons he can't find mine though. As I said I know I had one because we have the bank statements with proof of payment for both of us. I have asked the bank but they say they only have my husbands despite having both a joint account and joint mortgage.
> 
> Michelden



I have a copy of my NIE certificate and my passport copied and laminated, but altho thats fine for everyday use, its not good enough for "big" things - they want the original apparently!!! Off to the police station for you tomorrow morning!!! - unless anyone else on here knows differently??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## michelden1

Slight problema we are in England at the moment so I will have to wait until we go over in a couple of weeks.

Thanks for your help.

Michelden


----------



## Stravinsky

michelden1 said:


> That's what I thought, I was hoping that I might be able to just get a copy from the Police Station where we went for them originally as you suggested. The estate agent managed to get a sheet of what looks like barcodes with my husbands N.I.E number under each one. He reckons he can't find mine though. As I said I know I had one because we have the bank statements with proof of payment for both of us. I have asked the bank but they say they only have my husbands despite having both a joint account and joint mortgage.
> 
> Michelden



Contact your electricity company or water company. they must have the NIE's. You cant have two NIE's, so really if all else fails you need to go to where it was issued with all your details to get a duplicate certificate. It was free when i got one


----------



## SteveHall

As far as I know it is free / everywhere I have heard it is anyway. 

BUT your Spanish bank should have it surely?


----------



## anles

michelden1 said:


> Hi everyone I have sold my villa in Calpe and have been told by my estate agent I need my N.I.E number before we sign the contracts. Unfortunately I can't find it. The estate agent has managed to get my husband's, which I have now verfied as it is on the Suma receipt, but has had trouble finding mine. I know we applied for and received them 7 years ago when we bought the property but for some reason I don't have the certificates. Does anyone know how I could find out what my N.I.E number is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michelden


If you obtained your NIE number in order to buy your property, the number will be on the "Escritura" (deed) of your property. however, in order to sell it you will need a certificate. NIE certificates are no longer free (last year they cost 10€) even if it is a duplicate you are applying for. You need to go to the depertment of "extranjeros" to apply with a photocopy of your passport, then you will have to pop into the bank to pay the fee.
Kind regards


----------



## jojo

anles said:


> If you obtained your NIE number in order to buy your property, the number will be on the "Escritura" (deed) of your property. however, in order to sell it you will need a certificate. NIE certificates are no longer free (last year they cost 10€) even if it is a duplicate you are applying for. You need to go to the depertment of "extranjeros" to apply with a photocopy of your passport, then you will have to pop into the bank to pay the fee.
> Kind regards


Thats what I've understood. The number, altho important has to be produced on the correct and original certificate. My Ayuntamiento told me this a few weeks ago when I needed to change my padron, they wouldnt allow me to with just the number, I was told to go to the police station and pay for a new certificate before they would allow me to do anything


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

anles said:


> NIE certificates are no longer free (last year they cost 10€) even if it is a duplicate you are applying for. You need to go to the depertment of "extranjeros" to apply with a photocopy of your passport, then you will have to pop into the bank to pay the fee.
> Kind regards


It was free in both Elche and Alicante last week - typical Spain. Different from province to province but wherever it is it is clear it is free or very inexpensive.


----------

